
Udemy says 84% of millennials say the're currently in their dream job - laurex
https://research.udemy.com/research_report/2019-workplace-happiness-report/
======
lostmymind66
Well, Barista and Walmart greeter might be a nightmare for some and a dream
for others. Don't judge.

------
gshdg
How were the subjects for this survey selected?

